
How Drupal.org maintains geo-redundant remote backups - rsync
https://www.drupal.org/drupalorg/blog/how-drupalorg-maintains-geo-redundant-remote-backups-with-ease-thanks-to-rsyncnet
======
rsync
Some background - the Drupal org has been a customer of rsync.net _since
2006_.

